# Game 47: Official Houston @ Philadelphia GAME THREAD. 2/2. 6:00 CST



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Ok,tonight @ philly...I think if we play good defense against Iverson,we'll win going away....Rockets 91,76ers 82

Rockets

F Tracy McGrady (T-mac) 25.4 PPG
F Juwan Howard (J-Ho) 8.7 PPG
C Yao Ming (Yao) 18.2 PPG
G David Wesley (D-Wes) 8.9 PPG <<<as a Rocket
G Bob Sura (B-Sizzle) 10.4 PPG


76ers

F Kenny Thomas (KT) 11.2 PPG
F Kyle Korver (aka Ashton Kutcher) 11.9 PGG
C Samuel Dalembert 6.4 PPG
G Andre Igoudala 8.7 PPG
G Allen Iverson (The Answer,AI) 29.0 PPG


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

we should win if Yao stays out of foul trouble.

and i honestly dont know why JVG keeps playing strickland.actually i even doubt if he is able to move the ball to the frontcourt without the screen of some big man?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

AI v.s. T-Mac, should be fun to watch


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Very nice job with the game thread, ThaShark316. 

Strickland's biggest plus is his ability to get in the lane, he's a very good slasher but hasn't been able to use that to his or the team's advantage yet.

Wesley will have to guard AI the whole game, since Iguodala isn't much of an offensive threat we can put Sura on him.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady and Iverson are hitting everything! Rockets have done a great job of getting McGrady open treys, and Iverson is just knocking down everything. Strickland is getting to the basket, and Howard isn't even being defended.

Houston 44
Philly 35

McGrady 21 pts, 4-5 3PT
Iverson 17 pts, 3 ast

All 5 of Dalembert's FGs have come from alley-oops. We really need to put a man on him.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

this can't be right.. 56-45 rockets, with 4:58 to go in the 2nd quarter? is this really happening?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Scott Padgett and Jon Barry are playing great ball off the bench. 

Strickland finally had a good game as well, made some great passes.

Blowout win for Houston, Yao was pretty ineffective in the 2nd half, didn't even play in the 4th quarter. Didn't matter, as Padgett and Barry were knocking down everything. Great ball movement all around and we hit our three's.


----------



## wallace_he (Feb 1, 2005)

Yao just need a bit rest for the coming big game versus Minnesota.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, good win indeed!! When was the last time we had a blowout victory?? We seem to just scrap in against teams we should beat comfortably.

I'd like to see Padgett's shooting % for the past few games!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great game, gotta like what you see from everyone tonight. Everyone who took 5 shots and over hit at least 50% of their shots tonight! (except T-Mac and Sura, but 10-21 and 4-9 ain't too bad either). Barry and Padgett have been shooting the lights out as of late, if they can keep this up I'm really looking forward to seeing what this team can do against the contenders...

Juwan Howard with 13 rebs... wonder when will be the next time we'll see that  

With the way Padgett's playing right now I'm very hesistant to play Mo Taylor over him when Mo makes his way back to the line-up... Mo's suppose to be the instant offense machine of the bench, but with Padgett shooting so well what reason do we have for playing Mo over Scott?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

That's a relief. I thought we'd just squeeze through for the win against the lesser team, reeling and bloody just like against New York and New Orleans.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

35 assists, 41 shot made, was this team still the one called "Houston Rockets"?

excellent ball movement,especially in the 2nd quarter. 

Wesley did a good job guarding AI.AI was thus forced to make jump shots instead of layups which was what rockets wanted.

Nobody could stop TMAC when he had hot hands.how lucky we have such a player in our team.

Sura didn't overdribble again in this game, and i guess he wanted to pass to Yao but just couldn't. Can't blame him who is a converted PG.

Memphis is getting better and u can't expect Wolves sucks all season. so it's still not easy for rockets to make playoffs.all i can say is good luck!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Memphis just lost to the Clippers at home, but I see your point.


----------



## EvilRedSquirrel (Jul 5, 2003)

Good game indeed


----------

